# We are going under a revamp.



## ico (Oct 12, 2010)

Suggestions please.

okay..

Now we have a separate section for PC Buying / Configuration. All "PC for 30k" type of threads will go there. 

Now, I suggest Hardware Q&A to be renamed to Hardware Troubleshooting so that it only caters to "problems" related to Hardware. Hardware Discussions to only contain discussions about upcoming technology and launches.

We also have separate sections for Mobile phones and Laptops/Netbooks. I suggest Mobile Monsterz to be locked with a few important threads being moved.

Now Gamerz section. I want splitting up of discussion from the "Game you are currently addicted with" and the discussion to happen like it used to happen years ago.

Suggestions and your opinions. Time to restore TDF to it's old glory.

Lastly, SPAM will reduce. I'm finally able to ban those Chinese IP ranges.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 13, 2010)

Eboue doesn't likes this at all


Spoiler



*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/gallery/2009/1/7/1231350409482/Gallery-Emmanuel-Ebou--Un-008.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2010)

If possible rename fight club to real world discussion.

A section on health and fitness please. I'll be an active contributor there.

A section on automobiles, though am not a pro in it but many digitians will definitely yen for the same.


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2010)

ichi said:


> If possible rename fight club to real world discussion.


But then arguments over Web Browsers can't really be considered real world issues. 



ichi said:


> A section on health and fitness please. I'll be an active contributor there.


A section on the main page will actually be quite a big thing to ask, tbh. Max I can do is stick kanjar's Health & Fitness thread. I'm ready for a sub-forum in Discussions if everyone promises that they'll actually post in it.



ichi said:


> A section on automobiles, though am not a pro in it but many digitians will definitely yen for the same.


yup, definitely in favour of this.


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2010)

Then a sub forum under fight club for real world discussion ?

A sub forum on health n fitness under general discussion looks promising. I'll be logging my sessions there. More like a  walkthrough. This should get others to make a kickstart.


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2010)

ichi said:


> Then a sub forum under fight club for real world discussion ?
> 
> A sub forum on health n fitness under general discussion looks promising. I'll be logging my sessions there. More like a  walkthrough. This should get others to make a kickstart.


roger that.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2010)

ico said:


> Suggestions please.
> 
> Hardware Discussions to only contain discussions about upcoming technology and launches.



but can't we discuss about upcoming technology and launches in _Technology News_ section ?

In the Hardware Discussions section we should discuss about the latest hardware bought by the forum members or if someone is wanted to buy a particular piece of hardware.



> Now Gamerz section. I want splitting up of discussion from the "Game you are currently addicted with" and the discussion to happen like it used to happen years ago.



for new games you should really create a new thread to discuss about that game but people who are playing old games should post in "Game you are currently addicted with" section.

this rule can be set as this - all games released/will be releasing on current year ( say on 2010 or even 2011 ) should be discussed using separate threads.

But games released previous years ( say on 2009 or even before ) should be discussed on Game you are currently addicted with" as before.

Some exceptions can be made for games CRPG like - fallout 3, ME2, Dragon Age Origins, The witcher, Neverwinter Nights 2 etc.

posting this and this thread link also on Game you are currently addicted with so that more members can join into this discussion.



> Lastly, SPAM will reduce. I'm finally able to ban those Chinese IP ranges



that's comforting.



> Suggestions and your opinions. Time to restore TDF to it's old glory.



this effort was much needed - thanks for creating such a thread.


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd like to mention two new features which have been implemented as shown in LFC_fan's post.

*1) Strike Through*

[ s ] ahahah text [ /s ]

*2) Spoiler*

[ spoiler ] hahaha text [ /spoiler ]

*3) YouTube (was already there, still mentioning again)*

[ youtube ] youtube-video-*code* [ /youtube ]



topgear said:


> but can't we discuss about upcoming technology and launches in _Technology News_ section ?
> 
> In the Hardware Discussions section we should discuss about the latest hardware bought by the forum members or if someone is wanted to buy a particular piece of hardware.


Agreed.

Let me also put it this way, if you find a benchmark on an online website, then discussion about it should go to Hardware Discussions rather than Technology News. New launches + news + vapours can go to Technology News.




topgear said:


> for new games you should really create a new thread to discuss about that game but people who are playing old games should post in "Game you are currently addicted with" section.
> 
> this rule can be set as this - all games released/will be releasing on current year ( say on 2010 or even 2011 ) should be discussed using separate threads.
> 
> ...


Good idea. But we need to also stop making  THAT thread a central point for every god damned discussion. Posters also post their short reviews about a game in that thread itself and those posts actually get dug. So, splitting up of discussion is needed.



topgear said:


> posting this and this thread link also on Game you are currently addicted with so that more members can join into this discussion.
> 
> that's comforting.
> 
> this effort was much needed - thanks for creating such a thread.


Thank you.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 13, 2010)

Good initiative... hope something gets better


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 13, 2010)

Basically I feel there are too many sub forums, many of them are uneeded.

The Education sub forum is rarely viewed in comparison and in my opionion should be part of the "The Geek Life", which could be be renamed as "Community Discussions".
And "Caught in the WWW", should be grouped with some other sub forum. Also the Gaming Sub Forum should be redesigned as well, console and casual gaming should be made part of the "PC Gaming" section which should be renamed as "Gaming". We can have a "Internet and Gaming" sub forum with "Gaming" and "Caught in the WWW" combined.
With the new subforums, Hardware Discussions and Mobile Monsters have become somewhat extra and probably should be archived and placed in the corresponding forum, with the latest posts moved (which has probably has been done already?).
Also all the Buying Advice forums should be be further tree level. I mean Buying Advice can be put in Hardware, and the sections of Buying Advice would remain as its subsections.
"Solutions" can become part of Software Q&A
Just some thoughts.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 13, 2010)

I feel forum should be lots clean, more user friendly rules and less confusing.
Few active moderator is also needed to keep everything smooth.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 13, 2010)

as everyone else did, here a "small" suggestion from my side: as the Buying thead created so the Hardware part will be less clumsy now. so renaming the *Hardware Troubleshooting* to *PC troubleshooting* looks better. & hardware discussion for any other kind of problem not related to PC or not part of a PC usually. cause we have technology news, Buying advice, hardware troubleshooting, hardware discussions. its too many of them.

you may even merge the HW troubleshooting & HW discussions.


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> [*]The Education sub forum is rarely viewed in comparison and in my opionion should be part of the "The Geek Life", which could be be renamed as "Community Discussions".
> [*]And "Caught in the WWW", should be grouped with some other sub forum. Also the Gaming Sub Forum should be redesigned as well, console and casual gaming should be made part of the "PC Gaming" section which should be renamed as "Gaming". We can have a "Internet and Gaming" sub forum with "Gaming" and "Caught in the WWW" combined.


Education should be a separate sub-forum. "Caught in the WWW" is to be actually used for ISP + Online Services related discussions. I don't feel the need of any merge.



Liverpool_fan said:


> [*]With the new subforums, Hardware Discussions and Mobile Monsters have become somewhat extra and probably should be archived and placed in the corresponding forum, with the latest posts moved (which has probably has been done already?).


Considering this.



Liverpool_fan said:


> [*]Also all the Buying Advice forums should be be further tree level. I mean Buying Advice can be put in Hardware, and the sections of Buying Advice would remain as its subsections.


It's just perfect as of now. If I'll put the Buying Advice forums in Hardware, it will lead to people still posting in Hardware Troubleshooting for their config related problems. We need that "Buying Advice" phrase clearly mentioned.



Liverpool_fan said:


> [*]"Solutions" can become part of Software Q&A


Agreed.



ravi_9793 said:


> I feel forum should be lots clean, more user friendly rules and less confusing.
> Few active moderator is also needed to keep everything smooth.


yup. We'll have about 4-5 new moderators.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 13, 2010)

ico said:


> It's just perfect as of now. If I'll put the Buying Advice forums in Hardware, it will lead to people still posting in Hardware Troubleshooting for their config related problems. We need that "Buying Advice" phrase clearly mentioned.



 HW section & Buying advice should be kept separately. else new (as well as some old) members will clutter the HW thread with buying advice threads.


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2010)

Can't find any place to fit Bazaar tbh. Let it be where it is.

All I can do is also add a little bit of more information. "Note: Bazaar section is NOT for your queries."


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 13, 2010)

Basically my ideas in terms of layout can be summed up as this demo


Spoiler



Think Technology Discussion Forum
Don't quote this btw, this is only a demo and I'll snip this and delete that MyBB installation anyway


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 13, 2010)

@ico, 1 important thing, move the "post your latest purchase" to Buying Advice.


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2010)

Ah ha! Finally the vaibhavtek dream comes true. How did you manage to become an admin *ico*?

Hats off to this long awaited initiative.

My suggestion: Save post as draft feature.


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2010)

ico said:


> Good idea. But we need to also stop making  THAT thread a central point for every god damned discussion. Posters also post their short reviews about a game in that thread itself and those posts actually get dug. So, splitting up of discussion is needed.
> 
> Thank you.



going to create some threads on latest games in the gamerz section.

BTW, what will happen for those games released for multiple platforms - should we create 2 separate threads for PC and console ??


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

topgear said:


> going to create some threads on latest games in the gamerz section.
> 
> BTW, what will happen for those games released for multiple platforms - should we create 2 separate threads for PC and console ??


I'm rather thinking of merging the Console and PC Gamers section tbh.

Edit: I merged them. Keeping them separated was of no use really. People had no time to crawl out of their mega thread.

*@LFC_fan*
You meant Gamerz, ISP discussions etc. to be in the same heading? i.e. Internet & Gaming???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

Removing console section was a bad idea. Atleast, you could have made it as a sub Forum to "PC gamerz" section by changing the name to "Hardcore gaming","serious gaming" or something like that. Removing console gamers section is not that good.Particularly, when the members are starting to take a look at other sections.

talking about console gamers, can you include the image signature feature? So that they can display their trophies, achievements, etc


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

^^ It was a very good idea. First get your discussions out of that thread and then we can talk.

Secondly, it hardly contained any threads. Out of the 60 threads it had, only 15-20 were really about consoles. Not much work for me; I can easily create a Console Gamers sub-forum and move them there. 

Lastly, we need to improve as a community. Just make sure to check every section atleast once a day and make a post in atleast one thread which hasn't been replied to. Everyone used to do this naturally years ago.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

Okay, try to be diplomatic, first. I'm just feeling that console gamers are out of choices to diversify their conversation which you are asking to do. It really helps to have a sub forum. No offense, just making a point.

In case, if you haven't noticed.. there are quite a few threads active in gamerz section now, like news channel, moh discussion, stalker, borderlands thread, etc. And the flow will continue. Just give users ample time to cope up with phase. Instead of just removing the forums 

And update the rules section. add your name to admins and remove it from mods.

In every form, create a thread explaining how to create a thread, report a thread, etc. Not in any one forum. But in all. It helps a lot for absolute noobs. I could have started creating threads way before, if there was a tutorial in gamerz section(I didn't knew how to open a thread back then).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 14, 2010)

ico said:


> *@LFC_fan*
> You meant Gamerz, ISP discussions etc. to be in the same heading? i.e. Internet & Gaming???


Yeah, Precisely.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 14, 2010)

Finally! Good going. I don't have any suggestions right now, but if ever something pops up in my head I'll let you know.  

Oh yeah, I got one. Can we had that 'Jump To' drop-down at the bottom of every page like we used to have earlier? It's kinda irritating having to scroll the whole page up again just to go back to the forum after reading a thread.


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

^^ done.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 14, 2010)

^ Awright!!!!


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/

The current layout and organization of the forum page is which I plan to hold on for long. Feel free to comment on it.

Currently, the only issue I see is the demand of a Console section under Gamerz just like Lifestyle in Community Discussions. I'll surely do that if I feel that people have started moving out of their mega thread.

The whole of Nigeria (probably) and half of China has been IP nuked. Spam should GREATLY reduce now. However, Indian-human-spammers may still be able to enter.

Two-three supermods and two section mods may be added. I'm discussing with them. Finally we need moar active mods.  And they won't have to deal with much spam either which kalpik, FilledVoid and me had to deal with.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2010)

Reduce the size of Profile picture and increase the size of Avatar. And the level of compression it applies should be reduced too. TDF server compresses images highly than most of other forum

Do think about possibilities of implementing Image signature.


----------



## Who (Oct 15, 2010)

I feel there should be some encouragement for people to post in technical section , after all this a tech forum it ain't all football & movies ya' know ? so what i suggest is there should some point system or something like that , we could discuss it more as i feel post count aren't enough to warrant a post in other section (as half of the queries are answered by 2-3 people). i have few systems in mind, i would like to discuss with you see to if it can fly, so are you interested ?


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2010)

Who said:


> I feel there should be some encouragement for people to post in technical section , after all this a tech forum it ain't all football & movies ya' know ? so what i suggest is there should some point system or something like that , we could discuss it more as i feel post count aren't enough to warrant a post in other section (as half of the queries are answered by 2-3 people). i have few systems in mind, i would like to discuss with you see to if it can fly, so are you interested ?


Reputation system you mean?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 15, 2010)

ico said:


> Reputation system you mean?


vBulletin has few more such things like..
thanks giving
Award system
etc...


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll look into it.

Earlier Avatar size was 80x80 with max 16kB and Profile Picture was 100x100 with max 65kB. Now, both are 100x100 with max 32kB each.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 16, 2010)

Rep system is prone to abuse. We don't want people trying every trick in the book to get points for themselves.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

Suggestions about a good and light theme please. 

Kirsch is really old now.


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2010)

I like this theme very much though it's old - it's like old is gold.

BTW, you can find some free themes in here : FREE Templates and Themes for Download


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 16, 2010)

Place for best free VB themes is always vb.org
vBulletin 3.8 Styles - vBulletin.org Forum


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 16, 2010)

_Hola!_ 

I'll chip in my views for the Gamer section only, as I'm hardly browsing any other section, EVER. 

*One section for Games* - Yes. We don't need segregation of Games section into console, PC or even casual for that matter. Just keep it simple & sweet and have one unified section for games. It's easily identified and associated with.

*Platform Tags for threads* - I have seen this happening on another forum. Let's say I have a query specific to a particular platform (console or PC), I can click on the respective bubble while creating a thread and the result is you'll have a platform tag associated with it. Something like this:

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/733/53746008.jpg

Result:
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/7951/31896278.jpg

This will help specifying/associating the game for it's respective platform. I'm not sure if this is even feasible, but it's definitely a good alternative than having a separate console section, which is hardly frequented.

*Prioritising Sticky Threads* - I think we need to sort out the sticky threads and prioritise them. Does 'To be released games discussion' thread really need to be stickied? 'Content for Games' is stickied and locked. Pick a thread which would probably have information regarding something like 'the purchase guide of a console', 'newbies guide for upgrading to a gaming PC' or something like that. I keep getting a lot of PM's of which console to purchase, it's price, location, advantages etc. So it would be good to have a thread stickied along the lines.

*Weed out to old/unwanted/spam threads* - Let's face it, we have like a gazillion threads in the Gamerz section. Why not clean out some? I doubt we would have people bumping a Page 51 thread any time soon, unless it's a BOT. This should saves us some web-space and we could always create a new thread for a query, this would be a fresh start. 

*Reputation system* - Not saying it's entirely needed, but sometimes people might feel the need to be credited for the work that they do. What better way to do it then a reputation system? 

*phpBB* - Can we please have it back? Pretty please (with vanilla cream & cherry on top).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2010)

Yea, remove the casual gamerz section. And, if the Platform tagging is implemented, every game will have it's identity, which will beat the necessity of having another section for consoles.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2010)

Good suggestions by Ethan.

*ico* Can anything be done for the save post as draft feature?

Also, maybe photography could be a separate section. Or at least the photography thread could be moved to some other section. I think we need to do something in order to have fewer people visiting the Community Discussions forum. If we move that thread out of there, the members active there will be able to give camera buying advice and guides better maybe.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

Krow said:


> I think we need to do something in order to have fewer people visiting the Community Discussions forum. If we move that thread out of there, the members active there will be able to give camera buying advice and guides better maybe.


hehe, Community Discussions is actually the least visited section in this forum NOW.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 16, 2010)

ico said:


> hehe, Community Discussions is actually the least visited section in this forum NOW.


Less than Open Source and Development? 
In that note rename 'Development' as 'Programming'.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2010)

^Wow, didn't know that.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I got an idea but not too sure if it could work out.

Back in chip forums, I made this spreadsheet for the pricelist and specs. Nothing "exclusive" and the ownership of the spreadsheet is mine but few people edit it out once in a while. I thought of making this as a universal spreadsheet that can be accessed in many Indian tech forums and edited by chosen responsible people from many forums, so we could start from TDF. Few can use their time to put up the specs, others can update the price. Most of us are in majority of the Indian forums so the information/knowledge is practically the same. This way we can build a stronger community.

If this happens (and if it happens), we could have an inter-Indian tech forum based benchmark leaderboard (YEAH). Some resources can be shared among multiple forum. United we stand and stand strong 
Chip.in &bull; View topic - Hardware spec sheet/price update/query/product FAQ here


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

^ great suggestion there. 

We could use it in comp@ddict's latest prices thread.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Platform Tags for threads* - I have seen this happening on another forum. Let's say I have a query specific to a particular platform (console or PC), I can click on the respective bubble while creating a thread and the result is you'll have a platform tag associated with it. Something like this:
> 
> *img171.imageshack.us/img171/733/53746008.jpg
> 
> ...


I'll implement them. 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Prioritising Sticky Threads* - I think we need to sort out the sticky threads and prioritise them. Does 'To be released games discussion' thread really need to be stickied? 'Content for Games' is stickied and locked. Pick a thread which would probably have information regarding something like 'the purchase guide of a console', 'newbies guide for upgrading to a gaming PC' or something like that. I keep getting a lot of PM's of which console to purchase, it's price, location, advantages etc. So it would be good to have a thread stickied along the lines.


I think you have a better idea about that.  We'll be thankful if you could implement those changes in the Gamerz section.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Weed out to old/unwanted/spam threads* - Let's face it, we have like a gazillion threads in the Gamerz section. Why not clean out some? I doubt we would have people bumping a Page 51 thread any time soon, unless it's a BOT. This should saves us some web-space and we could always create a new thread for a query, this would be a fresh start.


Old threads are locked. They won't get bumped by a spammer. But we'll try to weed out unnecessary threads through an automated way. May be based on those which have less Google hits or those about which no one gives damn.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Reputation system* - Not saying it's entirely needed, but sometimes people might feel the need to be credited for the work that they do. What better way to do it then a reputation system?


I think we had a Reputation system earlier and people went bonkers for reps like politicians as this forum was highly more active at that time than any other forums you'd name.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> *phpBB* - Can we please have it back? Pretty please (with vanilla cream & cherry on top).


vBulletin is way better from an administrative point of view.  No point in switching back to phpBB.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 16, 2010)

Cool, do let me know once you guys figured a way out to display the spreadsheet on the forum, I'll forward the spreadsheet link. Once its done, handful of members will be allowed to update the spreadsheet, whereas rest can just post it on the forums. This idea is from overclock.net and their forum is vBulletin so there is a way for sure 

Instead of a rep system, I think a "thank you" system can be made up. Not sure how it exactly works but the OP (only HE) gives a "thank you" point to those posts which were useful. This adds up and gets displayed below member's posts count.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 16, 2010)

The Sorcerer, that's a very systematic way of keep tab of the latest hardware and it's prices. I think you still have more to update in the RAM and Graphics card part, right?


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Cool, do let me know once you guys figured a way out to display the spreadsheet on the forum, I'll forward the spreadsheet link. Once its done, handful of members will be allowed to update the spreadsheet, whereas rest can just post it on the forums. This idea is from overclock.net and their forum is vBulletin so there is a way for sure


yea, I've coded it myself. I'll just try it out. A simple iFrame.



The Sorcerer said:


> Instead of a rep system, I think a "thank you" system can be made up. Not sure how it exactly works but the OP (only HE) gives a "thank you" point to those posts which were useful. This adds up and gets displayed below member's posts count.


"Thank you" system is quite resource intensive from what I've heard.

[gs]0AnfcPURT8dHodEk5SEVqRXktUUNpT3k2RnIwOVkwT1E[/gs]


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 16, 2010)

@ ethan: Yeah, but since as it is I am spending a lot of time in multiple forums recommending and stuff, its just not possible for one person to do a lot of updates. That's systematic from the front, but from the rear its good old fashioned keyboard work. 

I prefer to take other rules as a contributor, like getting stuff to review and all, maybe recommendations and correcting others on few occassions. But CAN'T go forward and ignore the contribution which requires active updating unless some weight is taken load off by back (no I am not old DAMMIT >_<")

@Ico: awesome. 
Guys PM me people who are responsible enough to keep this list updated. I am not much in sync with who does what and how but I'll be in touch with ico and topgear to choose folks from here.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

So here's how it works...

*[ gs ]* key *[ /gs ]*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll change the spreadsheet's title to universal price list/spec sheet 

Renaming done.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> @Ico: awesome.
> Guys PM me people who are responsible enough to keep this list updated. I am not much in sync with who does what and how but I'll be in touch with ico and topgear to choose folks from here.


Surely. 

Thanks for the rename and the spreadsheet. YGPM.

Waiting for comp@ddict to confirm.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 16, 2010)

Boy that was quick . Took a very long time to get this done in the other forum due to time constraints. I appreciate the quick-gun efforts from your end ico . I've added you now. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 16, 2010)

This is more of a suggestion-cum-enquiry:
Is there a plan to change the forum's theme? If yes, then provide choices including Kirsch to the users than having just one theme.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Boy that was quick . Took a very long time to get this done in the other forum due to time constraints. I appreciate the quick-gun efforts from your end ico . I've added you now. Welcome aboard.


Thanks for the appreciation.


a_rahim said:


> This is more of a suggestion-cum-enquiry:
> Is there a plan to change the forum's theme? If yes, then provide choices including Kirsch to the users than having just one theme.


yea, we'll have to keep Kirsch.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2010)

Can we have that Image auto-adjust width feature? That will eliminate the side scrolling nightmares for those with a square monitor.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2010)

noticed a strange thing on bazaar section - some users are not telling whether they have sold the advertised item or not and users who need to purchase some thing is doing the same - so those threads remain unlocked and those could attract spamers.

so I've some suggestions for Bazaar Section :

1. We can give a user 30 days time period to state whether they have sold their items or not or whether users have bought their items or not.

2. After 30 days we will close that thread.

3. if a user is still unable to buy or sell a particular product and still wants to his thread remain unlocked then he/she have to send a PM to the mods.

4. we can give a particular user another 30 day time period for sell or buy his desired product through forum. we can repeat this 3-6 times ie 3 to 6 months and then we will permanently close the thread.

*Guys post your feedbacks on this.*


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 20, 2010)

Spoiler



Nice to see spoiler tag there



Need some emoticons too here.


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2010)

Finally no spam. 

Need more suggestions.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ya only stylish look only lacking ! Just big avatars & image signature will bring +1 for this forum !


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2010)

ico said:


> Finally no spam.
> 
> Need more suggestions.



yep, I've noticed that also - banned 3 spamer so far


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Ya only stylish look only lacking ! Just big avatars & image signature will bring +1 for this forum !


Avatar size has already been increased to 100x100. 

Image signature, I'll have to see. I won't be allowing image signatures to be "uploaded" to our database; if it allows the use of vB code, then I'll allow that.


----------



## vwad (Oct 27, 2010)

Seeing some server busy messages lately


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 28, 2010)

vwad said:


> Seeing some server busy messages lately


me too...


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2010)

^^ guys this is the bug reporting page - do post in here :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/feedback/130640-tdf-bug-reporting-page.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2010)

Err... WTF happened to the layout today? Or is it just me?


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2010)

^^wat happened ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2010)

^ The ads are taking up 1/3 of the screen.


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't complain me about the ads. Not in my hands.

Just use this in Stylish for Firefox or as a UserStyle in Opera.


```
@namespace url(*www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("thinkdigit.com") {


td[width="164"] {
width: 0 !important;
display: none !important;
}

.forumarea {
width: 100% !important;
}

#contentarea, #footerlink, #footertxt, .footerfixedarea{
display: none !important;
}


#header {
display: none !important;
}

#mainNavPart {
display: none !important;
}

#submenu {
display: none !important;
}

.topAd {
display: none !important;
}

table[align="right"] {

	display: none !important;
}

#footer {
display: none !important;
}


}
```


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 1, 2010)

ico said:


> Don't complain me about the ads. Not in my hands.


That is why Digit forum perhaps can never improve. just renaming / merging/ creating new category will do nothing.

It need to be clean and very user friendly. Server should be fast. I see lots of database, server busy and server down problems.

remember old Digit forum, it was having very few category... but then also it used to rock.


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> That is why Digit forum perhaps can never improve. just renaming / merging/ creating new category will do nothing.
> 
> It need to be clean and very user friendly. Server should be fast. I see lots of database, server busy and server down problems.
> 
> remember old Digit forum, it was having very few category... but then also it used to rock.


You fail to realize that I don't work for Digit.

I'm pruning/mass deleting inactive users with zero posts. That should take care of the errors, I think.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 2, 2010)

ico said:


> You fail to realize that I don't work for Digit.
> 
> I'm pruning/mass deleting inactive users with zero posts. That should take care of the errors, I think.


I am sorry if you felt that I am blaming you for poor forum performance.
I was only pointing the reason why Digit forum is still performing very bad.

You are really doing great job.. but I am sorry to say that these are not going to do any magic. Regular forum members prefer friendly environment.

Do you think, thousands members of Digit form will install plugins just to surf Digit forum ad free....NO.... only few will install. Better they will start avoiding and shift to other tech forums.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 2, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> I am sorry if you felt that I am blaming you for poor forum performance.
> I was only pointing the reason why Digit forum is still performing very bad.
> 
> You are really doing great job.. but I am sorry to say that these are not going to do any magic. Regular forum members prefer friendly environment.
> ...



That's true but this is a wrong place for that complaint to be fair.  The complain needs to be forwarded to 9.9 directly and it's in their hands entirely. Mods/Forum Admins cannot do absolutely anything about it. Admins probably have the technical powers but no priviledge to remove the ads. 
Moreover Forum Admins don't have Server access for complete control.

This is the place I think the complaint should actually be sent
Welcome to 9.9 Media


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2010)

Has the forum got any faster from today?


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2010)

yep, a lot better than yesterday.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 5, 2010)

More of a request really. Whenever I put a review I put on 3 forums at the same time, but I need to have more patience for 2 reasons- waiting for 30-60 secs betweens posts and the image restriction per post. If the image restriction is removed, atleast from the reviews section- BAZZINGA!!!


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2010)

^ ok, I'll make the changes tomorrow.


----------



## Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

ICO u have done a good job..forum is more active now.


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> More of a request really. Whenever I put a review I put on 3 forums at the same time, but I need to have more patience for 2 reasons- waiting for 30-60 secs betweens posts and the image restriction per post. If the image restriction is removed, atleast from the reviews section- BAZZINGA!!!


Image restriction per post has been increased to 50.


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 9, 2010)

The older threads should be deleted. They take up huge amount of space and thus make the forum slow.


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2010)

papul1993 said:


> The older threads should be deleted. They take up huge amount of space and thus make the forum slow.


The forum is as fast as any other forum out there. It isn't slow anymore.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2010)

older threads should remain as they are really great when you have to find a quick solution for some issue which was answered before - so you get your solution really quick just by seraching through forum or google.


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 11, 2010)

topgear said:


> older threads should remain as they are really great when you have to find a quick solution for some issue which was answered before - so you get your solution really quick just by seraching through forum or google.


I agree but there are some threads like those on help for buying PC, mobiles laptops. Newer technology is arriving everyday so who would like to buy a PC or laptop based on the old configurations?



ico said:


> The forum is as fast as any other forum out there. It isn't slow anymore.



Yeah I have noticed that. The reason am posting on the forum again. It was so slow at one time that it was highly irritating.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

Its hard to delete filter and delete each and every old thread. Old threads are the back bone to the forum and INTERNET. Some user who searches his problem in a search engine will get redirected to the thread.. and if it is solved, he might get this problem solved too. And if the problem haven't been solved, it might be still useful to that particular anonymous user.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2010)

*which web browser do u all guys use*?


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

Mozilla Firefox on Mac OS X.

Opera on Windows 7. (best browser ever)

Google Chrome on Ubuntu.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2010)

Firefox 4 beta 7 is super awesome. Waiting eagerly for final release.


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2010)

Plz add this:
*www.unp.im/images/smilies/sehaj.gif*www.unp.im/images/smilies/sehaj.gif*www.unp.im/images/smilies/sehaj.gif*www.unp.im/images/smilies/sehaj.gif*www.unp.im/images/smilies/sehaj.gif


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ that's very funny


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm using my mobile browser to view the forum. Uc browser to be exact. And yea i'm using gprs lol.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2010)

@thats pretty cool "keedey"


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

About the images in the signature? Why cant we get those? Also rep system and stars and doghnuts for posts.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

Gollum said:


> About the images in the signature? Why cant we get those? Also rep system and stars and doghnuts for posts.


We won't have rep system.

Images in signature, I'll look into it.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

Imo if the images in the sig are 19kb or less then i think its ok. You can limit the size of image also like image of 500x100 to be the max, unless its steam card. Also why are links not allowed in signature?


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

Links are not allowed in signature due to spamming.

THe first thing a spammer does when he registers is change his signature.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

ico said:


> Links are not allowed in signature due to spamming.
> 
> THe first thing a spammer does when he registers is change his signature.


images are safe. The forum members are there to point if some breaks any rules. Moderators have the power to change anyone's signature. What about stars for designation. Like special stars for admins and mods. Regular stars for members. The numbers could be dependent on post count. Removal of post count from sections of casual discussion.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

Gollum said:


> images are safe. The forum members are there to point if some breaks any rules. Moderators have the power to change anyone's signature. What about stars for designation. Like special stars for admins and mods. Regular stars for members. The numbers could be dependent on post count. Removal of post count from sections of casual discussion.


Post count doesn't increase in Community Discussions and Fight Club.

Actually, it's not worth it having things like stars etc. Most people find it gimmicky. Colour differentiation is more than enough.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 13, 2010)

^But hanking or reppiing someone who has helped resolve issues would be a good addition. I don't find it gimmick at all.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

Rahim said:


> ^But hanking or reppiing someone who has helped resolve issues would be a good addition. I don't find it gimmick at all.


I agree but we had reputation system when we were at peak and outcomes were not good. ok..let me discuss this with everyone. *Edit:* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/133934-reputation-system-needed-not.html

By gimmick I was referring to stars based on post counts.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2010)

In-Site chat feature will be help though we have a IRC. Adding minimum character limit will also be a nice thing.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

If a user wants to specially thanks some user for helping him, a PM will be respectful to that particular user, than a simple +1 rep. That is what i think. 

Not that rep system is something bad..but, it will create some unnecessary mess. And, looking at the attitude of the admins, it is seems that there won't be a reputation system in near future.

I was the first user to bring the topic of image signature, i think. My reason was, that, it will facilitate users(users in gamerz section) to showoff their xfire, psn, xbl game tags . But now it seems that our forum is not ready for image signatures. We should have a nice theme first, our load speeds should increase. Replies should take less times to get posted. And, Implementing image signatures will further slowdown the forum. Not to mention, it will be a bane for limited bandwidth users, if most users start following it.

And, talking about limited BW users, I heard that there is a plug-in which will allow the users to disable avatars and all the fancy stuff(from their control panel). It will be extremely useful for low bandwidth and mobile surfers.

And, the most irritating problem with TDF now is, the caching. Increasing the lifespan of cached pages and posts will help in taking stress off the server for sure. But it is irritating to see replied threads, visited threads being marked as unvisited. Please resolve that problem, as quick as possible.



bassam904 said:


> In-Site chat feature will be help though we have a IRC. Adding minimum character limit will also be a nice thing.



Now, that is an excellent idea. +1


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> If a user wants to specially thanks some user for helping him, a PM will be respectful to that particular user, than a simple  1 rep. That is what i think.
> 
> Not that rep system is something bad..but, it will create some unnecessary mess. And, looking at the attitude of the admins, it is seems that there won't be a reputation system in near future.
> 
> ...



under options in the user cp there is a provision to turn off all the images be it either attached ones or hot linked ones. Mobile users like me have no problem accessing the site since the browers like uc and opera have their dedicated servers that send text first and process images to reduce downloaded data size. The data usage on computer is negligible. Also most regular members here use adblock plus to block ads and other such unwanted things from loading.
repping is easier than sendinga pm. Pm's are annoying. 
Steam card does not require you to have a link disguised in the hotlinked image. So you will be having only the image and no links with it. Images hosted on other servers will not slow down the system.
chat option is a waste.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

well, IRC > built-in site Chat. It could turn out to be a new way of spamming.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

Negligible? Please.. don't tell me about it. I've been using the forum for very long time and in a limited BW connection of 1.5gb(bsnl 500combo), and i know how important even a KB becomes when one is in a limited BW. Especially, if some one has exceeded their limit. Which will be the obvious case for most of the limited BW users.

And PM is a waste of a time!? seriously? are you joking or something!? You could have spent 10 minutes trying to figure out your problem on your own.. and may be 10 minutes experimenting things . And after you've posted the answer.. no matter what, most of the users here will make use of google and other forums to give you best answer they can. I know users who will spend nearly 10 mins on a single post, helping that poor guy. And, if I am understanding you correctly, you're telling that you can't spare 1 minute for sending him a than you note. 

Of course, you can rep him in one second. But, let me tell you one thing..When i was a newbie here, If i post some problem and if i get sorted by any reply by the user.. i will thank him by a personal message. It will not only encourage the users but will create friends. I remember sending thank you PMs for the users like ethan_hunt, m-jeri.. for helping me. After sending PM, they will not be just another users any more.. they will be your friends on the forum. Now, you could have understood how to make a friends. Which brings us to my next one.. chat.. if one has friends and if he want to contact them, chat is way more better than PM, Visitor message.



ico said:


> well, IRC > built-in site Chat. It could turn out to be a new way of spamming.



Yes, it is. If every one is active on that IRC. But, in-site chat will be a great addition as we can contact any online personal.Look at it, if possible.


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Images hosted on other servers will not slow down the system.



This.


----------



## Joker (Nov 13, 2010)

but will make webpages bandwidth heavy...

ok im a regular on erodov too n i find it bandwidth heavy..it has everythng but i still find it bandwidth heavy...digit + neat digit is not.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Yes, it is. If every one is active on that IRC. But, in-site chat will be a great addition as we can contact any online personal.Look at it, if possible.


we dont need to have everything


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

^ agree on that. But, I'm asking to look into it just if possible. Just in case. And, not chat with all online users,but Chat with people under friends list only


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

@vk
 If you think rep is the wrong way to say thanks then there is another something called as a thanks button. Whether a member wants to thank someone via a pm or rep or thanks button or even an e-mail, its the op's decision in the end. I'm only suggesting a faster option. And yea you must be using it with a limited bw connection but i highly doubt that a forum ate all the data. Data download costs more on gprs and not wire internet. You browsed on a limited bw connection a longtime ago. Now you know more on how to control data download. The ads on tdf take up more bw than any other thing. Avatars have a 30kb limit so what is the problem with a 19kb signature.
On the topic of chat ootion, most newbs will post their query in the chat rather than making a new thread.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

No, you don't get the idea.. this current page is of 230kb size. Imagine how bad it will be if we include siggy images. (And don't feed me adblock, scripts thing. We should look it in bigger scope, in the sense.. every user that visits the site) And, if a new comer comes here with the siggies loaded.. he will be on fire.

And you don't get the idea of chat either.. you don't chat with all online users, you chat with users who are online and who are under your friends list. It is not to solve problems, but just to contact.

I don't see the point of exchanging words here.. you have said your version, i've said mine.. let the admins decide.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> No, you don't get the idea.. this current page is of 230kb size. Imagine how bad it will be if we include siggy images. (And don't feed me adblock, scripts thing. We should look it in bigger scope, in the sense.. every user that visits the site) And, if a new comer comes here with the siggies loaded.. he will be on fire.
> 
> And you don't get the idea of chat either.. you don't chat with all online users, you chat with users who are online and who are under your friends list. It is not to solve problems, but just to contact.
> 
> I don't see the point of exchanging words here.. you have said your version, i've said mine.. let the admins decide.



so you want to chat only with ppl online and the ones in fl. In vb chat, offline users appear offline and you can see who has joined chat. But you cannot create chat groups like in the steam client where you can have a closed chat with only the persons in your fl and or stem group. 
The default posts per page can be reduced to 10 is image bombardment is your concern.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 13, 2010)

How does in-site-chat lead to spam? Will it not be open only for registered users? Explain plz.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

Rahim said:


> How does in-site-chat lead to spam? Will it not be open only for registered users? Explain plz.


well, if it is implementing a Chat-Box is not in my hands btw. It will involve modification of templates etc. which are not in my hands. Spammers can spam it after registering.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

Rahim said:


> How does in-site-chat lead to spam? Will it not be open only for registered users? Explain plz.


registered spam bots, and registeredmembers also can.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, there is always a ban hammer if there is any spam bot. I think at least, admins can implement a post count qualifier or age of the account qualifier to filter the spam there.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

Get back to real world things.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2010)

Something like where we can add our config in signature, just like this forum:
Oh hai! :3 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

It will be helpful.


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2010)

yep, that wold be just great - I also want something like that.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 24, 2010)

Faun said:


> Something like where we can add our config in signature, just like this forum:
> Oh hai! :3 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
> 
> It will be helpful.


Its a good idea for tech related forum.
I have similar thing on my forum but in postbit area.
Have you tried Free Web Hosting?? - Technology, Computer, Windows 7, Internet marketing, Search Engine, Web Hosting, Domain, Webmaster Forum


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

Why dont we have dealers paradise?


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2010)

^^
Patience is the key....! 

I personally do not like images in signatures -- usually this results in signatures being longer than posts and is irritating to the eye. See 'E' forum. Each post looks like a darn X-mas tree. Again it boils down to how many lines are available for signatures. OC.net, those signatures are way too large. How would the OC.net format be helpful than what currently TDF permits..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 24, 2010)

The signature in OC.net is cool , it would bring good Look to the Forum !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2010)

No to that sig. Not everyone here is a hardware enthusiast (yeah me) and it takes too much space.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2010)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Patience is the key....!
> 
> I personally do not like images in signatures -- usually this results in signatures being longer than posts and is irritating to the eye. See 'E' forum. Each post looks like a darn X-mas tree. Again it boils down to how many lines are available for signatures. OC.net, those signatures are way too large. How would the OC.net format be helpful than what currently TDF permits..?



totally agree
it makes quite difficult to focus anywhere
also more space is hogged due to them


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> No to that sig. Not everyone here is a hardware enthusiast (yeah me) and it takes too much space.



Hide the rig details by default using spoiler or some kinda similar tag. Shouldn't be a problem then.

While you may not be a hardware enthusiast but the scene here in India is changing.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Patience is the key....!




u mean to say soon there will be a dealers paradise?


----------



## Goten (Nov 24, 2010)

Overhaul the whole site.

Especially graphics.

Peace~~~!


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2010)

I think the forum looks cool enough - simple, light yet effective.

Providing a space in signature for system config won't slow down page loading very much coz texts are much more light than images and can be changed by the user at any time - so 

I also personally don't like imgae signatures - say a page have 15 posts and there would be 15 images and it would only make the page too heavy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2010)

^ There will be more scrolling which is irritating when you want to read the content.
If they are hidden by 



Spoiler



, that will be more acceptable.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2010)

Can't rig details be posted under the avatar. Only minor details like cpu  and gpu


----------



## Joker (Nov 26, 2010)

the forum is the way it is...only bettr placement of adv is needed.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2010)

^^another valid point


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 28, 2010)

why isnt cpuz validator image not been shown in sig even though its uploaded.?


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2010)

Image signatures don't work here. ^^


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 28, 2010)

but why so?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 28, 2010)

Because they don't have enough money to get a better server.


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2010)

@Jaskanwar

Most members don't want it.


----------



## Joker (Nov 29, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Because they don't have enough money to get a better server.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2010)

Good that i wont have to scroll down too much to Geek life section


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2010)

^ I almost thought they'd gotten rid of this section when I logged in today.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

^ Haha same here


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

The forum is alive again with new members and old members contributing or atleast it's me who think so  Kudos to all of them.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 16, 2010)

I wish I could contribute, lack of a PC at hostel is a real hindrance


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm trying out this theme 1 hour. Please give me your comments.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 16, 2010)

its a nice theme ico. add free at last!!


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> its a nice theme ico. add free at last!!


No comments on this. The final thing will have advertisements; I'm looking into neat ways of implementing them.


----------



## asingh (Dec 16, 2010)

Was the theme just changed..? Looks awesome. Much softer on the eyes. No white at all. Love it.>?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow ,, This theme is good for eyes !! WellDOne Mr.ICO


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 16, 2010)

but see for example tech enclave. they allow colourful sigs with pics and everything. and it loads fast also. so why cant we implement it here!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 16, 2010)

But Please Make a Signature for mentioning Rig Spec's That wud be gr8 .


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't work for Digit. Don't ask me those questions.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 16, 2010)

anyways this theme is better than before.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

much lighter too.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 16, 2010)

This theme is better than the previous. But it looks a bit retro. Kind of Windows 98 style


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 16, 2010)

Win95 theme? eh, anyway....... looks different. i think this way page will load faster.


----------



## NainO (Dec 16, 2010)

^^^ yup, kinda retro 

Good to see windows 98 theme in current age of windows 7. Apne pahle PC ki yaad aa gyi 
Simple, eye pleasing and mobile friendly (best part for me ).


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

asingh said:


> Was the theme just changed..? Looks awesome. Much softer on the eyes. No white at all. Love it.>?


Retro and everything quoted.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

The active members will get the advertisements on the right disabled. We are working on it as it will require the use of a vBulletin mod.

*www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=196822


----------



## techani (Dec 16, 2010)

I somehow feel there is a hint of google simplicity and colour in this theme! I like it. BTW I once got to see the forum without the ads and I was so happy! But alas I see the ads again now... It takes away abt 25-30% of the screen...


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

techani said:


> I somehow feel there is a hint of google simplicity and colour in this theme! I like it. BTW I once got to see the forum without the ads and I was so happy! But alas I see the ads again now... It takes away abt 25-30% of the screen...


Don't worry. You along with all the active members will get full width after that mod gets installed. There'll be no advertisements for you all on the right.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 16, 2010)

Define active members?


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

@Ico how about providing a rig details tab in profile of a user ?


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

Faun said:


> @Ico how about providing a rig details tab in profile of a user ?


Not possible. It would require vBulletin modding.


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2010)

asingh said:


> Was the theme just changed..? *Looks awesome. Much softer on the eyes*. No white at all. Love it.>?



yep, this new theme is really great for me as it will be more easier for me to stare at forum posts for a little bit more than previous.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 17, 2010)

i love what i see...thanx for this..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 17, 2010)

Pleasing to my eyes. Refreshing change. Ico's work paid off . Cheers mate.


----------



## azzu (Dec 17, 2010)

Seems lighter...
looks retro..98 ishtye


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 17, 2010)

maybe there should be a selection of themes that the user can choose.4-5 different themes maybe.


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> maybe there should be a selection of themes that the user can choose.4-5 different themes maybe.


It actually breaks the footer of the forum. I've tried that.


----------



## tkin (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Allright, something is wrong, the forum has gotten very slow, links take a long time to open, when I post something most of the time it takes ages to open the thread after posting(although its always posted), and the forum's look have also changed, it looks really ugly now, looks as if some of the page elements are not loaded(maybe), overall it got a lot worst, I can post a screenshot if you can't see the changed appearance of the forum. I've used chrome, firefox and opera(all with adblocks installed).


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

^^Works fine here on FF and IE event with adblock plus involved. Digit should put their logo as a middle header rather than putting it on a corner just for an Ad IMO.


----------



## tkin (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

This is what my Digit forum looks like, in opera, ff and chrome, all latest builds and with adblock plus(for opera I use custom css script), this looks like a new theme? Has the theme been changed recently? This theme sucks, the earlier looked better.

*img825.imageshack.us/img825/5264/20101219125004.th.jpg


PS: I never changed theme in usercp, I don't think such an option is available.


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Yes theme has been changed and you can remove the right side space by using Adblock plus element hider extension.


----------



## tkin (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Faun said:


> Yes theme has been changed and you can remove the right side space by using Adblock plus element hider extension.


That's a relief, anyway I liked the old theme better, I think an option to change themes should be included, any I use adblock element hider in ff but opera still does not have adblock in it(it has no.ads extension and its a bit buggy)


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Posts moved to the correct thread.


tkin said:


> This is what my Digit forum looks like, in opera, ff and chrome, all latest builds and with adblock plus(for opera I use custom css script), this looks like a new theme? Has the theme been changed recently? This theme sucks, the earlier looked better.
> 
> *img825.imageshack.us/img825/5264/20101219125004.th.jpg
> 
> ...


well, most people don't think so and this theme is lighter than the old one.



tkin said:


> That's a relief, anyway I liked the old theme better, I think an option to change themes should be included, any I use adblock element hider in ff but opera still does not have adblock in it(it has no.ads extension and its a bit buggy)


Use this small CSS with Opera or use Stylish in Firefox/Chrome:



Spoiler





```
td[width="164"] {
width: 0 !important;
display: none !important;
}

.div_level_1 {
width: 100% !important;
}

.forumarea {
width: 100% !important;
}

.forum_header {
display: none !important;
}


#contentarea, #footerlink, #footertxt, .footerfixedarea{
display: none !important;
}
table[align="right"] {
display: none !important;
}

#footer {
display: none !important;
}
```



Lastly providing an option for themes breaks something which I can't fix as it is out of my domain.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2010)

^ Thanks for that CSS!! Looks muuuuuuch better now!


----------



## tkin (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



ico said:


> Posts moved to the correct thread.
> 
> well, most people don't think so and this theme is lighter than the old one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the CSS, yeah, new forum is lighter, but the colors look a bit extreme, a lighter color header would've been nice, anyway forum's back at full speed, got a database error sometime ego but got fixed quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 21, 2010)

would it be possible to highlight our subscribed threads? right now everything has the same color.


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2010)

Active members now don't get advertisements on the right.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2010)

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/847/02437802267992398968.th.png


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2010)

lol, you are in a special group "moderators." I'll change it for you. lol.

*Edit:* Reload.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2010)

works now 
edit: lol you are faster than me to edit my post


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

New sections for troubleshooting/discussions introduced. Buying and troubleshooting/discussion sections are different. Please take note of this.

Got a few reports regarding everyone posting their problems in a single thread related to Graphic cards. Hence the new sections. yea, I'll fine tune them.

Now when you go to the Advance Reply box, you should see buttons for YouTube and Strike Through.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 9, 2011)

We're having community contributors now but I am seeing most of them are beginning to be "lengthy" with lot of obligatory pics. Its good but I think we need to have page break option in guides and review section or else people will loose interest just by seeing a lengthy post. Besides, some of them have slower internet. Loading 12-25 pics at the same page despite being "light" would most probably make them NOT to read the content. At the end of the day that what we contributors look at- more readers.


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> We're having community contributors now but I am seeing most of them are beginning to be "lengthy" with lot of obligatory pics. Its good but I think we need to have page break option in guides and review section or else people will loose interest just by seeing a lengthy post. Besides, some of them have slower internet. Loading 12-25 pics at the same page despite being "light" would most probably make them NOT to read the content. At the end of the day that what we contributors look at- more readers.


Agreed on that. But it requires a plugin installation which isn't in my hands.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*

Processor|Intel Core 2 Duo E7400|4.5k
RAM|Kingston 1*2GB DDR2 800Mhz|2k
Hard Disk|Seagate 120GB SATA|1.2k
|
*Total*
|
*7.7k*


----------



## Krow (Feb 19, 2011)

^Me likes. 

Could you add more options to the quick reply box? Like the table and spoiler options maybe?

Forum seems pretty fast! Whoa!


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

Find me the add-on for doing that.


----------



## Krow (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe this? [v.4.5] MARCO1 Advanced Quick Reply - Advanced Quick Edit - With Smiles!! - vBulletin.org Forum

Or this? AdvanceReply For QuickReply - vBulletin.org Forum


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

For vBulletin 3.8.x. 

Anyways, I can't download from that site as I'm not the one who owns this forum.


----------



## Krow (Feb 19, 2011)

^Can't find   

Advanced Quick Reply Version: 2.0.0 - vB 3.8.X Addons and Template Modifications

How is that?


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Risky.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ I think we should be a little bit environment friendly and use a black theme which saves ebergy so how about changing the forum theme to this :

*Black Head* - can be freely downloaded from that website.
Preview - Black Head - themesBase.com

Got this concept from here :
Blackle - Energy Saving Search
Blackle. Google Custom Search. 2334889.603 Watt hours saved



> Blackle was created by Heap Media to remind us all of the need to take small steps in our everyday lives to save energy. Blackle searches are powered by Google Custom Search.
> 
> Blackle saves energy because the screen is predominantly black. "Image displayed is primarily a function of the user's color settings and desktop graphics, as well as the color and size of open application windows; a given monitor requires more power to display a white (or light) screen than a black (or dark) screen." Roberson et al, 2002
> 
> ...


About Blackle - Energy Saving Search

Now as many of us spends a large amount of time in here changing the forum theme to black will save a large amount of power and it will show our effort to keep the world green.

Guys post your feedback about this - it would be one of many steps we can start to save our world and environment.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ Black saves energy in CRTs. With LCD screens which most of us now have, there is hardly any difference.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

ico said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



nice nice. more orderly.


----------



## asingh (Feb 19, 2011)

Ico, when do we get at least 1x more them, so we have an option. Tired of being Hobson.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> Ico, when do we get at least 1x more them, so we have an option. Tired of being Hobson.


There is a problem. The drop down menu for choosing themes is broken because of the way advertisements on the right are implemented. I'll show you. Wait. 

After I enable the option of choosing styles:
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/6630/snapshot12.png

The forum looks like this:
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/3344/snapshot13b.th.png

The menu actually doesn't even show up at the bottom and enabling it changes the whole look.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Ohh, so that's what happened a couple of minutes ago!! I though my stylesheet messed up!!


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

Suggest me a simple yet good looking free vBulletin 3.8.x theme here: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/133576-suggestions-new-lite-theme.html*

It should have no frills and should be fluid (full width) just like the current theme and Kirsch (the one we had earlier).


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 19, 2011)

My vote is for Kirsch!


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2011)

I liked Black Head ( with cyan/whiteText ). Black theme always feels geeky and easy to look at 

Other Alternatives were posted on new theme suggestion thread.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Where is the old ThinkDigit forum?*

what about a bottom chat box like on facebook?


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Where is the old ThinkDigit forum?*

how about a dedicated Shoutbox powered by Mibbit irc client?
i frequent another site Raymond.cc/forum where they have a Shoutbox where anyone and everyone can join in and chat instantly with each other any time of day1111


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Where is the old ThinkDigit forum?*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what about a bottom chat box like on facebook?





funkysourav said:


> how about a dedicated Shoutbox powered by Mibbit irc client?
> i frequent another site Raymond.cc/forum where they have a Shoutbox where anyone and everyone can join in and chat instantly with each other any time of day1111



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/133773-our-irc-channel-krow-irc-freenode-net.html


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Where is the old ThinkDigit forum?*



ico said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/133773-our-irc-channel-krow-irc-freenode-net.html


i meant something like this
*i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad298/funkysourav/raymond.jpg


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

well, this is getting suggested since 2-3 years and the general consensus has been always against this. It might also lead to unnecessary spamming by bots and we already receive plenty of spam which normal members can't see.

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

There you go: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/137279-thinkdigit-webchat.html*

This is the maximum which I can give.


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2011)

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/9388/screenshot20110301at901.jpg

Auto Resize.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2011)

^ Great!!


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2011)

ico said:


> *img163.imageshack.us/img163/9388/screenshot20110301at901.jpg
> 
> Auto Resize.


should work in Quote too, I guess.


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ great - now we don't have to bother with manual resizing of images anymore


----------



## d3p (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: PC CONFIG around 35k*

Before filling or creating a new thread, just check whether any existing thread can help you or not.

Don't take me wrong, its just a suggestions.

@Admin : I can find a lot of threads, asking the same configurations, same requirements & same budget too. Listed Here.

1. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...core-i5-sandy-bridge-rig-within-35-000-a.html

2. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/137436-sandy-bridge-gaming-build.html

3. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-configuration-request-rs-30k-gaming-etc.html

and lot more is coming up.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: PC CONFIG around 35k*

exactly
one thing that we can do is create 4 permanent threads
1>below 25k
2>25k-40k
3>40k-60k
4>above 60k
and made these sticky

this will solve a lot of issues


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: PC CONFIG around 35k*

Isn't there a thread already for that, created by Jaskanwar singh?


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: PC CONFIG around 35k*

Let the threads come up. There's no problem with that. One mega thread with all queries will lead to unnecessary confusion - everyone has their own requirement. What we can only do is, ask users to research first before making a thread.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: PC CONFIG around 35k*

^^Hmmm its a good idea. Each thread will have its own set of discussions which won't lead to any confusion.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: PC CONFIG around 35k*



vickybat said:


> ^^Hmmm its a good idea. Each thread will have its own set of discussions which won't lead to any confusion.


Ten users have ten different requirements in the same budget. If ten users will post their queries in one thread, each query will get 7-8 replies. And as all replies will be in the same thread, everything will get messed up.

Each query regarding a config needs individual attention. This is my opinion and I'm firm on this.

At most what we can do is, encourage them to research first before making a thread so that it makes our lives easier.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Yes absolutely true. Or else we will be just repeating the same thing again and again. This way everything will be transparent to new users.


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the webchat feature.

What's the status on the theme?


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2011)

Theme is the least priority for me at the moment. 

anyways, the forum is now as active as it was 3 years ago.


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, congrats on that. It works well. Thank you.


----------



## asingh (Mar 3, 2011)

ico said:


> Theme is the least priority for me at the moment.
> 
> anyways, the forum is now as active as it was 3 years ago.



Theme it man, come on. Bored seeing the same interface.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 3, 2011)

I second that. This theme is very dull and bored. 

@ico

Plz change the theme......


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2011)

Untill ico bothers about the theme you guys can use firefox add-on "stylish" and change the theme from the available ones.


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll do that after I get over of my exams.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow .. Came back after a long time to be pleasantly surprised .. This looks much better than previous one .. I hope we can still regain people who got lost during the bad days of the forum ..


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2011)

^ /me hopes for that too.


----------

